# giant asian keeps buting her bumb but why?



## macro junkie (Dec 31, 2007)

my asian adult female..been adult about 5 weeks..aint laid an ooth..every now and then like yesterday and today i saw her in this really weird position..she was either chewing or doing somthing to her bum ie end of her abdomen..it looked sore..after she stopped it sort of closed if u know what i mean?why is she doing this?


----------



## Gurd (Dec 31, 2007)

I've noticed this with my old female and my newly moluted female mate, might be cleaning possibly?


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2007)

Seen that before. They're cleaning themselves much like they clean their legs.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 7, 2008)

what the heck is she doing?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2008)

ehhhhhhhh... cleaning? eating her ***?


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you not read? She is doing exactly what I said she was doing, cleaning herself. I have seen many mantids do this but especially these. It is normal.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 7, 2008)

Rick said:


> Do you not read? She is doing exactly what I said she was doing, cleaning herself. I have seen many mantids do this but especially these. It is normal.


she is the only one iv ever seen do this out of all my mantids


----------



## Birdfly (Jan 8, 2008)

As Rick says, shes cleaning herself. They all do it, if they didnt they could leave themselves open to infection and alsorts of problems. They also do it after making an ooth for the same reasons


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 8, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> As Rick says, shes cleaning herself. They all do it, if they didnt they could leave themselves open to infection and alsorts of problems. They also do it after making an ooth for the same reasons


ok..dosnt it look strange when a giant asian does it..


----------

